# Courtesy Nissan Parts database is great!



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys,

I have a Direct Link for B13 parts database for Courtesy Nissan. This is great. Its broken down into sub-categorys and you just highlight the part # with the diagrams, which are detailed very well. Then it goes to the checkout area. This is a blessing! Its the best tool I have seen so far for locating the parts you need. the factory manual does not detail the individual hoses and bolts and such. You couls in fact restore every part of the car if you wanted to with their database! 

Genuine Nissan Parts - CourtesyParts.com

this gets you to the direct parts for the B13 diagrams. Love it! 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Cool, now I don't have to go to my local nissan dealer and use thier computers. LoL.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

outstanding site... I hope it stays up


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Guess which web-site just got added to my favorites.


----------

